# Captain Ron Sanchez



## Bob White (Oct 13, 2006)

I would also like to take this opportunity to recognize this evening`s honorees:Kent McCord, Kip Rudd, Capt. Ron Sanchez,and Robertson Properties Group. The contributions of each of the honoress have profoundly impacted the community and serve as an inspiration to us all."
Sincerely yours,
Diane Fienstein
United States Senator

"I extend congratulations to this year`s honorees, Kent McCord, Kip Rudd, Captain Ron Sanchez, and Robertson Properties Group. On behalf of your fellow Californians, thank you for your generous efforts."
Sincerely,
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Governor of California

Ron was honored last night in Hollywood. It was great event with over $100,000 raised for the youths of the Hollywood area. Ron Sanchez is very instrumental in running this fine program.

Ron Sanchez worked Hollywood four times over the course of his 31-year career with the LAPD. In 1976, he arrived as an undercover narcotics officer. Four years later, he returned as a footbeat and training officer. In 1995 he served as the detective watch commander, and then as the detective commanding officer from 1996-1998. Ron completed his distinguished LAPD career as Captain 111 of the Hollywood Division from April 2005- August 2006.
Hollywood PAL [Police Activities League] honors Sanchez for having the vision to fully develop Hollywood Division`s youth programs under the PAL umbrella dating back to 1995. He believes in our kids and in their future. Under Ron`s volunteer teaching they learn how to make disciplined choices, compete, test their limits, and become champions. As a result, they develop confidence and self esteem.
Ron Sanchez came into my school in 1973 while still in high school. He was an outstanding fighter on the tournament circuit and fought on many of our championship teams. Ron is a 5th Degree Black Belt. He has been a loyal student and friend from the beginning. I am very proud of his service to the community and to kenpo. 
For more information on Captain Ron Sanchez you can look on our website.
Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bwkenpo.com


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 13, 2006)

...
:asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 13, 2006)

.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 13, 2006)

Mr. White, 

Congratulations to Mr. Sanchez and to you for your contributions as his teacher.


----------



## Jim Hanna (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain Sanchez is a role model for all of us.  Congratulations.

Jim


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 16, 2006)

A few years back, before he got too busy to get on the forums much, I had the distinct pleasure of back and forth with Captain Sanchez.  He is one of those people that I look up to for his contributions as a human being, Police Officer, and Kenpoist.

Congratulations to you Captain Sanchez, and to Mr. White... One is always a reflection of the other.


----------



## Sigung LaBounty (Oct 17, 2006)

I cannot think of a finer man to receive this very great honor than Ron Sanchez. His lineage in Kenpo reflects the hard work necessary to accomplish the accolades that have come his way. Just handling the career, the goals in Kenpo, the return to the community and the friendship to many of us who have known him for such a long time, boggles the mind.
I hope that Ron's "new" life continues to enlighten those who meet him.
I thank him for the respect, friendship and brotherhood of these many years, and hope that someday I can return the kindness.
S. LaBounty


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2006)

What a fabulous man with fabulous instructors.

:asian:


----------



## Ron Sanchez (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone:

Thanks so much for all of the nice comments, but honestly, I just have a bunch of fun training with my kids. I am so proud of them. We are going to have a tournament next year. I will keep you posted and hope to see you.

Again, thanks.... What a great forum. Now that I have a little control over my time, I will certainly be back to say hi.


All my best, 


Ron Sanchez

(Special Thanks to Misters White and LaBounty)


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 21, 2006)

Capt. Sanchez,

Congratulations... and WELCOME!

It is an honor to have you amongst our ranks! :asian:

Respectfully submitted,

Andrew

P.S. As someone who has decided to start my "return to my Kenpo roots"... I'm excited about having your brain to pick! :ultracool


----------



## Ron Sanchez (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks and your very welcome. Pick away and I will do my best.....


Ron Sanchez


----------



## Doc (Nov 20, 2006)

I've known Ron Sanchez for all of those years, and we've shared a double kinship of kenpo and law enforcement. I've had the privilege to see him excel beyond measure at both, and like all of Bob White's students, he was and is exemplary by any accounts.

Congratulations Captain, you deserve every bit of it and more.

Congratulations Bob, for doing what you always do - the best of everything.

Your friend always,

Ron C.


----------



## Bob White (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Ron. I will be seeing the Capt. this morning and I will relay your message. What you have to say is important to both of us.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

